# Worried and Depressed



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Our little Fipsy is sick - she is vomiting, coughing and has diarrhea. She has had nothing to eat since Saturday morning and she threw it all up. The only thing different that she has had to eat is a Denta Bone, which a friend brought over and which I normally would not feed her, but she gave it to her on Friday, and also gave one to our other havanese. We have another dog that eats the same food, and she is fine, so can't be the food. She is lethargic and won't eat anything, and drinks very little.

She is at the vet's right now, and so far, the bill is $700.00 for x-rays, tests,etc., and in a few hours, hopefully we will know what it is.

We are sick about this - Can those denta bones get stuck? That is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh I feel so sorry for your little one and I know how upset you must be!! Think positive and know she is getting good care and your vet will get to the source of her illness. Please keep us posted. I'm not familiar with the denta bones, but I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope you will find out soon what is wrong. I have gotten to the point that I don't give mine any kind of edible chew. McGee would eat the entire thing and I'm afraid of him getting sick. I only buy nylabones because they never seem to get anything off of them but enjoy chewing on them a lot.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I hope Fipsy is better soon. Are they giving her fluids?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope you get the results very soon and that everything works out okay.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope Fipsy is feeling better soon! Cassie had HGE about a year ago. That stands Hemorrhagic gastroenteritis. She was so sick and spent 2 nights at the emergency vet on iv fluids. If that is what it is, they do not know what causes it. Please let us know as soon as you hear anything from the vet.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So sorry you had this trouble. Never feed any of the compressed chews like Greenies and such. They absolutely can cause obstructions.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh my... I hope Fipsy gets better soon and you can go home! Keep us posted.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh NO, I am so sorry to read this... hoping she is feeling better soon! I know all too well how all consuming our furbabies problems are.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Adding my thughts for you and Fipsy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to read of your worry and that Fipsy is not feeling well. Hope the cause is found soon and that Fipsy is on road to recovery shortly. Such a worry.


----------



## Cubby (Apr 4, 2010)

Ohhh...I truly hope Fipsy is better soon, Im sorry she's so sick...


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Fipsy. Hope she will be on the road to recovery soon. Hang in there!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Please let us know what the test results are. So sorry she's sick. Get well quickly, Fipsy!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

hugs to you and Fipsy. Keep us posted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry! As Tom said, ANY of the "dental chews" can cause an obstruction, regardless of what the manufacturer or anyone else says. I was told by two different vets that "Greenies" had changed their formula and were now safe. As a result, I let Kodi have them from time to time. He ended up hospitalized twice in the course of two weeks for a partial obstruction caused by a Greenie. I was told by the docs at the university vet hospital that dental chews (all brands, not just Greenies) were the NUMBER ONE cause of obstructions they saw admitted to the hospital. 

We were very lucky that Kodi's obstruction cleared with medical treatment/support and he didn't need surgery. The second admittance was because his insides had not completely healed when we started to withdraw his meds. Even without surgery, the whole incident ended up costing us $1600 and LOTS of grey hair!!!

I will NEVER give a dental chew to a dog again!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope your baby is OK.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

We are back from the vets, because it is Sunday here, I cannot see my regular vet and have to go to Small Animal Clinic at the University which is open 24 hours - it is 9:00 pm here - Fipsy has been in vet's since 10:30 am. Anyway, they have done x-rays and blood work - and have given her fluids through an IV and anti nausea medicine through IV. They think that there may be something in her stomach that she is not passing, as there is some sort of white spot there, but they need to do an ultrasound to determine what it is. The radiologist will not be in until tomorrow morning. We had a choice of taking her home tonight or leaving her at the vet's and we took her home, because I felt so bad for her. I will sleep on couch with her, as she was sick most of the night last night. She immediately went outside to go to the bathroom when she got home, and her whole hind end was bloody. Sorry, to be so graphic.

I am worried sick about her - they also said she might have hyper mature cataracts, which I don't know what that is. She is only 4 1/2 years old.

I will never never ever let anyone feed my dog anything again that I don't give them already.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're hoping she and you have a restful night.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sandi Kerger said:


> We are back from the vets, because it is Sunday here, I cannot see my regular vet and have to go to Small Animal Clinic at the University which is open 24 hours - it is 9:00 pm here - Fipsy has been in vet's since 10:30 am. Anyway, they have done x-rays and blood work - and have given her fluids through an IV and anti nausea medicine through IV. They think that there may be something in her stomach that she is not passing, as there is some sort of white spot there, but they need to do an ultrasound to determine what it is. The radiologist will not be in until tomorrow morning. We had a choice of taking her home tonight or leaving her at the vet's and we took her home, because I felt so bad for her. I will sleep on couch with her, as she was sick most of the night last night. She immediately went outside to go to the bathroom when she got home, and her whole hind end was bloody. Sorry, to be so graphic.
> 
> I am worried sick about her - they also said she might have hyper mature cataracts, which I don't know what that is. She is only 4 1/2 years old.
> 
> I will never never ever let anyone feed my dog anything again that I don't give them already.


So sorry for you! Praying for you and your baby!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. I know how worried you must be! I hope they find out whats going on soon and she gets better fast. Please give her hugs and kisses from me and the gang. xoxo


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We are here in Oregon praying for a good nights sleep and we hope by tomorrow you will have answers as to whats going on.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Ozzie and I are sending hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery...poor puppy


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Poor poor pup. We are sending our prayers.

I found a link explaining various canine cataracts. 
http://www.animaleyecare.net/diseases/cataract.htm


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sure she was happy to be home with you, Sandi, even if it wasn't the best night for either of you. Hope she is feeling better soon!!!

Even though Kodi didn't need surgical intervention, ( he eventually passed the chew) he still wasn't back to himself for a couple of weeks. It may take some time!:hug:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Praying for you and Fipsy. Hoping she's doing better today.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry to heatr that Fipsy is going through such a bad time. Hopefully today you will have news about what is causing the problem and she will feel better soon.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Fipsy is back at the vet's this morning. She had a bad night, she has bloody diarrhea and has had three accidents and was wanting out all night.

I want to thank all of you for all of your concern and I am praying she is going to be okay.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Gosh, the poor baby. You have to be worried sick. I hope you get answers soon and she will be fine. I will check back later for an update. xoxo


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

We're all praying for both you & Fipsy. I know you're sick from worry. We all would be. Take care of yourself so you can take care of her.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope you will get some beter news today and that Fipsy will be feeling better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Checking in, wondering how Fipsy is doing!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Checking in to see if there is any news. Thinking of Fipsy and hope the little girl is soon well!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Hoping things are better today for Fipsy...

Big hugs 


Jemma and Max


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

We'll keep sending thoughts and prayers for Fipsy (and you) until we hear she's much much better!!


----------



## dreamsie (Feb 13, 2013)

Hang in there!!! I know how you feel. I went through the same thing with Teemo a week after I got him (2 months ago). He got diarhrea, mucus/blood in stool and won't eat or drink. The vet made me do all sort of test, blood work, xray and he still didn't know what was wrong with Teemo and his medicines didn't help either. It was frustrating. Take care of yourself and Fipsy.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Just got back from Vet's. They don't know what exactly is wrong with Fipsy.
She has had ultrasound, blood work, etc..., and is on IV fluids right now. and IV antibiotics as well. Vet said her stomach and colon walls were 4-5 times normal size - this could mean bacterial problems or cancer (said they thought chance of cancer was slight, as she was too young). They are keeping her overnight, and are going to attempt to feed her something that is for sensitive stomachs for dogs. They are talking about doing a colonoscopy to take a piece of her stomach/colon walls out to test it,but they feel that is too invasive right now, but want to do it at a later date, if they can get rid of diarrhea . Am going crazy because they can't tell me what it is. They are keeping her overnight at least.

Opthamologist (spelling probably wrong) is coming to look at her eyes tomorrow morning.

Has anyone had problems like this - she has been so healthy up until now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:-(


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Just read this...how frightened you must be. Thoughts and prayers are with you, Fipsy and the medical folks. Hope they find an answer soon so she can start to get better...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Keeping you and Fipsy in my thoughts. Hope she feels better soon and you have some answers.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh!!  I am heartsick to read this... praying for your sweet girl.
Is there still a chance it could be a blockage?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh my....I am so sad for you both. Poor little thing. I hope they get to the bottom of this and figure out how to make her comfortable. The only thing that I can think of is a blockage....

I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing that can prepare you for the sadness you feel. I hope you can feel the strength we are all sending to you and Fipsy.
I brought Izy home when she was 6 wks old. At 7 weeks she quit drinking, could not walk. It was Parvo.She needed to stay at the Vets for a week. Vet said she had a 10% chance of pulling through. She Did.
When she was 1 yrs old she was attacked by a coyote (I live in the forest). 80 stitches & many cuts.Odds against her. Another week stay at the Vets.Her will must have been strong-she made it.
I will visualize Fipsy with very strong will


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm just sick for you and your baby....you are in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us all posted.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sandi, I hope they get to the bottom of this soon. I feel so bad for both of you and know how sick you must feel with worry. Prayers and thought are with you both. Hoping for good news.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hugs, hoping for some answers.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

hope they find the answer and she is better very soon


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

So, so sorry to hear of your difficulties with Fipsy and very much hope that she will turn the corner soon and begin to get better. The poor baby! It sounds like Crohn's Disease in people. I wonder if that's a dog disease. Hugs to you all!

Alanna


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I just read your thread, my dog very ill christmas eve. He had to undergo a colonoscopy but thank got, it showed us what was wrong with him, ulcerated colitis. It's been a slow road to recovery but he's getting better each day. without the colonoscopy, we would have been 3 weeks into antibiotics, bloody stool and bottom and not eating. i will keep your pup in my prayers. so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sending our thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

OH HUGS TO YOU AND FIPSY! I.m away and just caught up on this . Sending love and hope for answers and a quick turn around!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

my prayers are with Fipsy. It's hard not to worry. hang in there.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you very much for all of your concern and well wishes. This forum and the people on it are just the best !

Fipsy is home now with three different kinds of meds. The vet said that she may have one more "bloody" discharge, and that should be it. If not, then she has to go back into the Small Animal Clinic. Vet wants to give her another ultrasound in 2 weeks to see if walls of stomach and colon have went down - if not, then they have to do a colonoscopy. Also opthamologist saw her today - she definitely as cataracts and he wants to talk to me about it, regarding surgery, etc... I am going to try and make both appointments same day.

Fipsy also has a gastrointestinal food to eat for a few days, so hope no problems with that.

Anyway, vet said she was the perfect patient and such a good dog - vet went to pet her goodbye, and Fipsy would have none of it - Fipsy probably thought she was going to be left in hospital again.

Fipsy was all wag when she got home, but now she is sleeping - this must stress them out - she is just zonked right now. It was so cute Fipsy and Kassy both ran to each other and licked each other when Fipsy came home. Kassy has been roaming around the house and has just been lost since Fipsy was gone. 

I complain about Fipsy taking up too much room in the bed, and last night, it felt weird without her sleeping beside my back - will never complain about her again!


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Sandi, so glad Fipsy is home. You may want to contact Sabine at Better Dog Care and ask her about slippery elm. it is all natural and when my little guy had severe IBS with bloody diarrhea it helped to calm down the inflammation in his colon. Sabine also gave him a special diet (home cooked). Just a suggestion. fingers crossed she continues to do well.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm so glad Fipsy is home with you and accompanied by all those meds! My Lulu had the same thing about a year ago and her outcome was excellent. We still don't know if it was HGE or if she had licked her feet after the bug man sprayed outside. Even though she wasn't allowed outside until hours after the bug man left, and there was no wet residue, I can't help but think it was from that. It dries into a microscopic residue and I think it could have been on her feet.
It really is a good idea to limit them to nylabones or bully sticks. Mine only get Orijen kibble for treats. They don't know the difference and think it's a great treat!
Praying for continued good results!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I was so relieved to read that your girl is home with you and feeling better. Best wishes for her continued recovery.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear Fipsy is back home with you. 

Hugs to you both. I hope she continues to improve and is back to herself soon.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Good news!! Hope all have a peaceful night.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you all - she is sleeping peacefully right now under my desk.

Regina - I am thinking of doing a home cooked diet permanently for both dogs - and I have been reading about Sabine on this forum - I am from Canada, however, - can Sabine work with Canadians or is it just the U.S.?


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sure she will work something out with you. There is one gal on her website Our Dogs Online who lives in China! Sabine is an awesome person, she will make you feel relaxed and at ease, and confident in what you will be doing. Her methods are very scientific, calculating calories, nutritional needs and health issues. You'll see there is quite a lengthy questionnaire to fill out. Email her, she will answer you and tell you how to go about having her consult for you. My continued prayers and best wishes for Fipsy and you during this most difficult time. Keep us updated, I will be following...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad things are looking up! Hope she continues to improve and you can put this all behind you!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to hear Fipsy is home and resting.
Doctor sounds like a plan is in the works.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm SO glad to hear that Fipsy is home and doing better!!!:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Has she been on walks or in neighbors yards? This time of year people put all sorts of chemicals on their yard and one little small whiff of the wrong yard can get a small dog really sick 

I'm glad to read she is getting better, though!I Went through something similar a few years ago and am convinced it was lawn chemicals on a walk that made her ill.

Kara


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Great news! I am really glad to hear that Fipsy is getting better!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Has she been on walks or in neighbors yards? This time of year people put all sorts of chemicals on their yard and one little small whiff of the wrong yard can get a small dog really sick
> 
> I'm glad to read she is getting better, though!I Went through something similar a few years ago and am convinced it was lawn chemicals on a walk that made her ill.
> 
> Kara


Lawn?!?! WHAT lawn?!?!? Ours is still covered under piles of snow!!! (only kidding... I know you southern belles are already enjoying spring. It's just jealousy talking up here in the frozen north! )

Serious;y, though, Kara's not the only one whose Hav has had a "mysterious" illness after walking on spring grass. I think this is a very real threat in areas where the use of lawn chemicals is the norm.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Sandi

I use Sabine and I am based part of the year in Panama, Central America. She is super easy to work with and understood that there were certain items that would be difficult for me to find down here....

Max went through a stage early last year where he went off the food and then later just would not eat at all except some fruit....the diet Sabine created for Max took into account his liver enzyme issues and I tell you he is so excited to eat this food - and so much happier - he is much healthier now too...

Would definitely investigate her if I were you.

Big hugs for Fipsy


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing better


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been following your posts and thinking of you and Fipsy. So glad to hear you're home, good luck with your upcoming opth appt. That's so sweet that Kassy was happy to see her, but since we are talking about Hav's I wouldn't have expected anything less.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad she's home and happy and you're moving forward with this. Best of luck!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jesse sends hugs & kisses to Fipsy, so glad she's home where she belongs:kiss:*


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad she is home. They still do not know exactly what the item is in the X-ray?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad she's home. Sendimg thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How is Fipsy ? ?


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Well she is recovering, but has lost weight. Have appointment for ultrasound and eye consultation on the 27th. I am going to also talk to a dog nutritionist about switching her over to homemade cooked diet.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope dear little Fipsy continues to improve.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad she seems to be doing better. Did you talk to her breeder?


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm so glad your little darling is on the mend. In your first post you mentioned denta bones. I know that Scrappy can't have Nyla bones or the green ones (are those denta bones?) He gets the runs and vomits. Has this been eliminated as the cause of your little sweetheart's troubles? All the best to you both.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I talked to her breeder about her illness, and breeder said she had never encountered anything like that before. I also mentioned the cataracts, but breeder never said anything about that. 

Are cataracts a common thing for a Havanese to have - are they pre-disposed to them? She is quite young to have them. I know the breeder did testing at the University (which is where Small 
Animal Clinic is). 

One thing I have to say, at the University Small Animal Clinic here, it is recognized throughout Canada as one of the best veterinarian colleges in Canada, so I think she I will be in good hands. 

I don't know if they eliminated the denta bone from the illness she had, but I am never going to allow her to have those again. I wonder if there could have been some sort of poisoning from that - It was just odd that she was fine on the Friday night and then by Saturday morning was sick. It was the last thing she had to eat the night before.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I have not heard of Juvenile Cataracts since the '90s, so I wouldn't say it's common at all in Havanese now. That's when breeders starting CERF testing all the breeding animals, and not repeating breedings that produce them. Hopefully, it's something that can be fixed. Caught early, they can do something about them.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Continuing to send all good thoughts and best wishes for Fipsy . . . Glad she's moving in the right direction!


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

Please do keep us posted on Fipsy's health. Harley is my 1st Hav. The other day I was talking with a HC of A member. She mentioned cataract testing for pups. I had no idea....:ear:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Just reading about this today, and so sorry for all you have been going through. Hoping for the best!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

glad Fipsy is on the road to recovery!


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Sandi, how is Fipsy doing? Did you have a chance to talk to Sabine?


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Regina - I emailed Sabine, and I am also going to see a nutritionist when I go for ultrasound and eye appointment.

Thank you for much for your concern.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Fipsy. I'm really glad she's doing better. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope Fipsy is on the road to recovery. Poor little girl having to go through so much. I wish you both well and, of course, keep us all posted. Good luck with her appointments.


----------



## lakediva (Mar 4, 2013)

Poor little thing and you, too. Based on what your experience, I will NOT feed her these things ever! Here's hoping your sweetie is recovered and home soon.


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

Harley is wondering how Flipsy is feeling/doing? So many of us hold you in our prayers and thoughts.:wave:


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

She seems to be friskier this week, Wednesday we go to the clinic, so we will see how she is after that. I am hoping for the best.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

We are thinking you about you and Flipsy!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi All:

Went to small animal clinic yesterday. Spent 5 hours there. The staff are wonderful.

Fipsy got an ultrasounds and her stomach and colon walls are all back to normal. The Vet said that it had to be something bacterial? so who knows.

Saw a nutritionist and she is a big fan of doing a home cooked diet. She actually has a website and book out regarding it - She has 6 dogs of her own that she cooks for - Just a really great woman 

Now the bad news is that we also saw the opthalmologist (spelling?). Fipsy has cataracts and will need surgery - Cost - with all the post op care,etc.., will be $5000.00.

I have drops for her eyes to put in twice a day and then have to go back to opthalmologist in two months. She is going to monitor her eyes and decide when to do the surgery. If she doesn't have the surgery, she will go blind.

The information the opthalmologist gave me is that cataract surgery in dogs is harder to do than in humans and the success rate in dogs is 79-80% versus .5% in humans. I asked what happened if operation was not successful, an she said sometimes dogs get infections and eyes have to be removed (??????) or the operation simply does not work at all. Now I am scared about this surgery. Anyone ever had cataract surgery done on their dogs?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sandi Kerger said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Went to small animal clinic yesterday. Spent 5 hours there. The staff are wonderful.
> 
> ...


Success rate .5% in humans???? I hope that was a typo?

I know nothing about the surgery in dogs so no comment.

Just happy to hear Fipsy's gastrointestinal tract is back to normal!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't know about that surgery. Seems risky. I would do the drops and make her as comfortable as possible for now. hugs to you and Fipsy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

gelbergirl said:


> I don't know about that surgery. Seems risky. I would do the drops and make her as comfortable as possible for now. hugs to you and Fipsy.


ditto... praying!!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry I meant success rate in humans is 99.5% -only .5% complications, but success rate in dogs is only79-80% -Excuse my error.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sandi Kerger said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Went to small animal clinic yesterday. Spent 5 hours there. The staff are wonderful.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that Fipsy has gotten better with her gastro issues but sorry to hear about the cataracts. I had a Bichon who had cataracts and was given the same prognosis - the surgery is not foolproof. He was followed by the ophthalmology team at Tufts Veterinary Hospital for years, as I chose not to out him through the surgery. One day, I heard a yelp and when I went to investigate, saw that he had bumped into a couch and had damaged one of his eyes. He had to have it removed (not because of cataracts, however) and finally went blind in the other eye. Well, as you've probably heard, it is remarkable what they can do when blind - just about anything. He learned to go up and down stairs, play with the other dogs and get around fine. No one would ever know that he was blind unless they were told. We put him down at 17 years old as he was having syncopal episodes. So I guess being blind is not so bad for a dog as we might think. Hope this helps. Keep up with the drops and evaluate everything before deciding. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

If you do the cataract surgery you may want to consider doing only one eye. That is a little less risky and dogs can manage very well with one good eye. Good luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> If you do the cataract surgery you may want to consider doing only one eye. That is a little less risky and dogs can manage very well with one good eye. Good luck.


Wow, I never thought about that... that would certainly be something to discuss with the opthamologist! With people they usually only do one eye at a time... If one eye worked really well, you could make a decision later on whether you wanted to do the other eye.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

My Paige has a cataract in one eye. She developed it three years ago. She is almost 11 now. Has been under the care of an opthalomogist for the whole time. He will not do surgery because according to him she has one perfect eye so he does not run the risk of problems, of course if she was effected in both eyes it might be a different situation. good luck to you both.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Sandi, I was just thinking of Fipsy wondering how her tests came out. Glad to hear her GI issues have resolved, it is just the worst thing when they don't eat. Sorry to hear about her catarcts though. The suggestion of performing the surgery on just one eye is a great idea though. How old is Fipsy, are you able to contact her breeder?
I wantd to mention for you to do an interent search (google) "help with dog vets bills". I know there are a number of organizations that help folks out with this sort of thing. Glad to hear you found a nutrionist, I would just like to suggest to you to read her book and get a feel for what her goals are. I am not saying anything derrogatory just keep an open mind about. I've never consulted with anyone except Sabine, and after coming across her website I did alot of digging (reading message boards etc..) before I committed. It will all be just fine. As a side note Fipsy it just the sweetest little girl, I just love her picture.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Miss Yorkie has cataracts. Over the years we have had one vet say she did, another say she didn't. But now she is 12 and they are definitely there. 

My parents have opted not to do surgery. She has a heart murmur, and between that and her age they think its more risk than benefit. She seems to get along fine, she also has arthritis. 

There is a poodle in our neighborhood that went blind years ago (something to do with retinas, not cataracts). She seems to do just fine.


----------

